# What big stick are ya lightin fire to in April?



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

:lol: Ok, I haven't had one yet this month...but I wanted to start this month's thread :lol: I CAN tell you that I'll be having a G3 on Friday at the very least...after that, haven't decided yet.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Now you got me thinking about what I am going to enjoy today.... If its nice out I'm going to grab either an OpusX or a San Cristobol and sit outside and just relax. If I end up in the basement then probably a Gran Habano 3 Siglos


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I'm hoping to get a chance to have a smoke tonight...I've got a certification test tonight (Vehicle Rescue Technician), but I think I should get through that pretty quick and be able to hide in the basement for a bit.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I am smoking a Rocky Patel Olde World Reserve Maduro Toro.

Usually not a big maduro fan, with the exception of Torano Signature and Rocky Patel Vintage 90. I do have a Padron Anniversary Series 1964 Diplomatico Maduro resting in a humidor. Let's see if the PAM will make any difference. 

The OWR Maduro came with the package of four other sticks: RP SG, RP OWR Corojo, Edge Corojo and Edge Maduro. I want to give it a try to see if this fits my suit.

This may be an excellent stick to others, but it does not do it for me. I will go with a corojo anytime.

As pathetic as it may sound, but I let it go out by itself after about an inch and light up a Rocky Patel Edge Corojo Torpedo with a year and a half of humi time.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

One of the people I work with brought me 1/2 pound of 100% Kona coffee from Hawaii. I brewed a pot and had a Punch London Club maduro to wash it down with. Great way to start the new month.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

This is how my month of april is looking,

http://imageshack.us

This is the box of Hoyo's I won from General Cigar (promotion)
Honduran, square pressed, Oscuro,maduro

http://imageshack.us

Got these from JR's weekly deal, Box 25, for $52.83
Honduran, box pressed, Mex wrapper, maduro

Maybe a few Gurkhas, and a few others thrown in for good mesure.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

The San Cris has been a "go-to" for a month or so now!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

well since it dropped 10 degrees by the time i got home i ended up with the 3 siglos in the basement... damn i love these and it was only $28 for 20!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Lunch today...

(forgot to wear a watch! :shock: ) I do that maybe 3 day a year.....

http://imageshack.us

8)


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> well since it dropped 10 degrees by the time i got home i ended up with the 3 siglos in the basement... damn i love these and it was only $28 for 20!


Got that same deal and only have about 2 left.... in my top 10!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Lunch today...
> 
> (forgot to wear a watch! :shock: ) I do that maybe 3 day a year.....
> 
> 8)


Michael, I just smoked the same cigar (Fonseca Habana Seleccion), but the burn on mine was more ragged. Even so, it was a great smoke. Great minds think alike!

One week from today is going to be a Perdomo EdS from Zito and if time permits a PSD4 from "The General" (from CBid). Other than those, my April cigar plans include whatever comes up. 

-JT


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Nice Jason! 

Looking forward to the 19th, brotherman!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Acesfull said:


> well since it dropped 10 degrees by the time i got home i ended up with the 3 siglos in the basement... damn i love these and it was only $28 for 20!


Helped me make this evening selection......



I now have zero left..... it they were SOOooooo good going down! (That's what she said... :shock: )


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Nice Jason!
> 
> Looking forward to the 19th, brotherman!


Me too! But who are you callin' Jason? LOL No worries, I'm the man of a million names. My own parents mess up sometimes and call me either Jeff (mom's brother) or Garner (dad's brother).

I'm still trying to figure out how to post pictures here. I see the "add attachment" button and it appeared to have uploaded the picture, but I can't see any change to the post or any way to put it into a message.

-JT


----------



## flipperwhite-cl (Feb 6, 2008)

thanks to Kev and Jax and the good people at Gurkah, I will be Gurkahing quit a bit this month! :banana:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JTokash said:


> I'm still trying to figure out how to post pictures here. I see the "add attachment" button and it appeared to have uploaded the picture, but I can't see any change to the post or any way to put it into a message.
> 
> -JT


PM sent 8)


----------



## TommyBB (Jan 1, 2000)

Nothing yet.
End of March saw a few days of smoking. A board member from another board was in town a week ago, today. He gave me a Rocky Patel Cuban Selection(?) is it? Nice cigar, long enough for the two hours we smoked.

Friday, I have to think about.
Saturday, two an Oliva O Bold robusto, followed by a 1959 Pre-Embargo Genuine Counterfeit Cuban Cigar, the little perfecto. Bought these back in 2001, my first JR order.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Monday was a Indian Tabac Classic.
Last night was a Perdomo Lot 23 Natural.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had a delicious Gurkha G3 at the B&M this afternoon. Very tasty stick and I'll be picking up more.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

CRider said:


> I had a delicious Gurkha G3 at the B&M this afternoon. Very tasty stick and I'll be picking up more.


Wholly crap! I had my last G3 today.........

Wicked!

Delishous SMOKE!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Ya know, the only thing missing was a good cup of coffee. While smoking it, I found myself REALLY wanting a cup of coffee to go with it for some reason. My next one, I'm gonna make sure I've got it :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoyed a Gurkha Master Select #4

AND!!



A Gran Habano Corojo #5

I'm loving the Gran Habano line


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

JTokash said:


> Cycleman said:
> 
> 
> > Lunch today...
> ...


OK, let's try my first ever photo post on this forum. This one is for Cycleman since we had cigar mental telepathy yesterday and fired up the same cigar unknown to each other, LOL.

Here it is:










Thanks CRider for the PM with info on how to get this to work easily! 

Regards,
-JT


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I really enjoy the Habana Selecion. I think I will have to grab one Friday.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JTokash said:


> JTokash said:
> 
> 
> > Cycleman said:
> ...


SWEET Justin!

Love your Avitar also!!!

2 weeks bro!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Newby said:


> I really enjoy the Habana Selecion. I think I will have to grab one Friday.


Think you'll make the PA herf on the 19th, bro?


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I would like to but I doubt it will happen. I will definitely try to make the next herf or maybe a mini herf before then.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

I had Tuesday off, so after doing some yard work in the morning I headed over the the B&M. I started with a fantastic Perdomo Champagne robusto. Then I followed it up with an equally outstanding Perdomo Lot 23 natural toro. It was a great couple of hours smoking and talking sports and politics with the guys at the B&M.

Later when the Icelady got home from work, she wanted to go out on the deck before dinner, so she had a glass of wine and I enjoyed a cold Curz Light and a REO robusto. I forgot how tasty those REOs were.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> SWEET Justin!
> 
> Love your Avitar also!!!
> 
> 2 weeks bro!


Thanks! I just sent you a PM, LOL.

I feel like a little kid waiting for Christmas to arrive. :shock: Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet? Is it here yet?

Take care,
-JT


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Don't quite know what I will be smokin,,,but definately know what I won't be smoking.............................'GURKHAS' :twisted:


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

BARBARIAN said:


> Don't quite know what I will be smokin,,,but definately know what I won't be smoking.............................'GURKHAS' :twisted:


I think it's the catalog request that gets the freebies, at least it worked for me. I've heard of other folks signing up for the news letter and they haven't received anything yet either. It took about 3 weeks for my stuff to arrive.

-JT


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonite is a Camacho *****, robusto

Good $2.00 stick, nice med flavor.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

BARBARIAN said:


> Don't quite know what I will be smokin,,,but definately know what I won't be smoking.............................'GURKHAS' :twisted:


Hmmm.... Brian doesnt have any Gurkhas.... :hmm:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

You guys wont hear from me this weekend.. taking the gf to a cabin in the woods that is next to a lake. Oh yeah there is a hot tub on the front porch too... anyways Im going to take a nice assortment of sticks to choose from while fishing/hiking/chilling in the hot tub. Im thinking an OpusX, an Anejo, a camacho or two, and a graycliff sampler.. that should hold me for the next few days....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Iceman said:


> BARBARIAN said:
> 
> 
> > Don't quite know what I will be smokin,,,but definately know what I won't be smoking.............................'GURKHAS' :twisted:
> ...


we'll have to fix that :twisted:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> You guys wont hear from me this weekend.. taking the gf to a cabin in the woods that is next to a lake. Oh yeah there is a hot tub on the front porch too... anyways Im going to take a nice assortment of sticks to choose from while fishing/hiking/chilling in the hot tub. Im thinking an OpusX, an Anejo, a camacho or two, and a graycliff sampler.. that should hold me for the next few days....


If you're takin all those sticks with you, and plan on doin all that there exercise an stuff...
WHAT...AH SAY!...WHAT are you takin your G/F with you for? :?:

(you ain't plannin on leavin her in the woods someplace..are yi?) :evil:


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Gentlemen, you may or may not be pleased to hear that I now have some 'GURKHA' smokes.

A quick telephone call to one of my friends who is a serving Officer with 'The Gurkha Rifles' resulted in me receiving a nice selection of stogies from the regiment.  
I will post a pic of same as and when I can BUT.....this does NOT mean I am letting KAISAD off the hook :twisted:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Flew in last night following a 6 day trip. Sat out back this afternoon to catch up with some reading and enjoyed a:









La Aurora 1495 Robusto

It's been awhile since I've smoked one of these. Believe this may jump into my rotation. Very good!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

^Those are very nice smokes JAX. I think I know what I will have tonight now.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonite will be a Hoyo de Monterey, Prensado, Oscuro.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Fonseca Vintage that I got from Andy.
Thanks Andy.


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I lit up this 3 foot long(seemed like it) Gispert last night about 7:00 pm. I just now finished it. :shock: Talk about a loooooong smoke!!  .. 

All kidding aside, I smoked that thing from 7-10 with no relites. That's like FIVE bourbon and cokes.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


> Gentlemen, you may or may not be pleased to hear that I now have some 'GURKHA' smokes.
> 
> A quick telephone call to one of my friends who is a serving Officer with 'The Gurkha Rifles' resulted in me receiving a nice selection of stogies from the regiment.
> I will post a pic of same as and when I can BUT.....this does NOT mean I am letting KAISAD off the hook :twisted:


Awesome news man!

I kicked outta work about 10:30 this morning...got some errands done, then went to the B&M for about 4 hours to enjoy another wonderful G3 followed by an excellent Torano Exodus 1959. Twas a good afternoon.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Enjoyed a G3 for lunch today and the world is a better place already................mmmmm.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night's smoke:










It was decent. Too small to have much change but consistent, good flavor. Nearly 60 out today so I plan on having a couple this afternoon, yeah!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


> Gentlemen, you may or may not be pleased to hear that I now have some 'GURKHA' smokes.
> 
> A quick telephone call to one of my friends who is a serving Officer with 'The Gurkha Rifles' resulted in me receiving a nice selection of stogies from the regiment.
> I will post a pic of same as and when I can BUT.....this does NOT mean I am letting KAISAD off the hook :twisted:


Glad to hear it! Hopefully you'll still get satisfaction. :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


> Enjoyed a G3 for lunch today and the world is a better place already................mmmmm.


Glad you liked it man. I look forward to sharing a few with ya in 2 weeks!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Enjoying an Avo Signature Belicoso.

Wife went to work (OT) this morning, extra income for her.
Kids just went to in-law's home, peace and quiet
Enjoying an Avo with a drink, priceless.

That's my story, and I am sticking to it.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Today I had a VS 10th Aniversario while cleaning the garage. It was so-so. 

Then, because it was so nice out I enjoyed a Padilla Miami 8&11 with a Sam Adams White Ale. It was fantastic 60+ degrees out today.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

We're going out tonight...Taking along a Partagas Series D No 4 Havana that I got from Patrick a few months ago. I've been saving the Havana's that he sent me, had to break one out for the b-day though :lol: It smells so good, I can't wait to fire this baby up.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

had a really good Cigar.com Brazillan Label on Thursday. They just came out with these within the last few months. I highly recommend them to any of you Maduro lovers out there. sorry stan


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just finished my first ever Diamond Crown Maximum Stanford 90.

It was an excellent cigar. I smoke it until about half an inch left when my lips and fingers were burning.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> had a really good Cigar.com Brazillan Label on Thursday. They just came out with these within the last few months. I highly recommend them to any of you Maduro lovers out there. sorry stan


Hi Andy, I ordered a box of them about 3 weeks ago and am still waiting for them to arrive ( probably on the same flight as my Gurkha Freebies) are they as spicey as I imagine them to be?


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > had a really good Cigar.com Brazillan Label on Thursday. They just came out with these within the last few months. I highly recommend them to any of you Maduro lovers out there. sorry stan
> ...


I have only had one & it was more sweet than spicy. It reminded me a lot of a 5 Vegas A. I really enjoyed it!! I plan on getting more, so if yours haven't arrived by the time you leave for the Herf, let me know & I will hook you up in PA!!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Puros Indios Special-Aged. It was a pretty decent smoke.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

After running a few errands this morning I settled out back for a:









Onyx

I use to smoke these pretty regularily, I thought I'd take a trip down memory lane.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


> Gentlemen, you may or may not be pleased to hear that I now have some 'GURKHA' smokes.
> 
> A quick telephone call to one of my friends who is a serving Officer with 'The Gurkha Rifles' resulted in me receiving a nice selection of stogies from the regiment.
> I will post a pic of same as and when I can BUT.....this does NOT mean I am letting KAISAD off the hook :twisted:


As promised...........................


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Damn dude, you got hooked up with a nice variety there!


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had an H Uppmann Vintage Camaroon. Was very good for a 3 dollar cigar if you like cammys give it a whirl :lol:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

thehat101 said:


> Had an H Uppmann Vintage Camaroon. Was very good for a 3 dollar cigar if you like cammys give it a whirl :lol:


Thats funny I had just had the one barbarian gifted me so generously tonight while watching the sunset with the girl on the back porch... was just OK till about halfway through when it came in with some serious flavor


----------



## vtx (Feb 23, 2007)

I burned up an Ashton VSG tonight...always a satisfying smoke. I have also been pleasantly surprised by how much I have liked the cigar.com brand smokes I have been torching lately. Have not had a bad one yet. Did have a Slow Aged that sucked last night....didn't finish it. 

I took all my bands off to help finish out my project table this weekend...so now alot of my smokes are mystery smokes. 

Gonna post some pics of my work soon.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Mike, definitely let us know what you're doing with the bands. I'm planning (think I'm gonna start it this week if I have time) an end table for in the basement. Painting it black, then cover the top with cigar bands, then a few coats of poly over top of that to protect them. Should be perfect for an ashtray and a few drinks.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

BARBARIAN said:


>


That's a great selection of Gurkhas you got! I hope you enjoy them!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Madmike said:


> I took all my bands off to help finish out my project table this weekend...so now alot of my smokes are mystery smokes.
> 
> Gonna post some pics of my work soon.


I can't wait to see the pics.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Python said:


> Madmike said:
> 
> 
> > I took all my bands off to help finish out my project table this weekend...so now alot of my smokes are mystery smokes.
> ...


Yeah, ditto what he said!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Chillin on my porch... on my laptop.. beautiful 70 degree Ohio day enjoying a Gurkha Beast that I got in my freebie from Gurkha. Wonderful smoke... nice draw, very smooth.... i wish i had a few more of these

notable edit
Halfway through this Gurkha Beast and its the best cigar I've had yet!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I finished off my day yesterday with a Gurkha G-3; courtesy of the folks at Gurkha.

First impression: Not my favorite of the line. Not bad, but just didn't jump out to me; although I never cast final judgement off just one stick. It seemed a little plain for me and I suspect it may of been because it was a churchill; I prefer Toro's or Robustos normally. I've got one left in the humi I fire off in a few weeks. 

Regardless though, the gift was definately appreciated.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Had a Graycliff Expresso ...... The construction was so so ..... the burn was so so..... The flavor was really good !!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Tonight I had my first Onyx Resv. It is a very nice smoke. I enjoyed it quite a bit. I know there are some that shun Maddys but this one is worth a chance.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

thehat101 said:


> Had a Graycliff Expresso ...... The construction was so so ..... the burn was so so..... The flavor was really good !!!!!!!!
> 
> http://imageshack.us


I have yet to have a Graycliff just blow me away.

Now I DOOooooo luv that beer ya got going!!!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Newby said:


> Tonight I had my first Onyx Resv. It is a very nice smoke. I enjoyed it quite a bit. I know there are some that shun Maddys but this one is worth a chance.


Oh, you'll find a lot of us enjoy THAT one... for sure!

Good smoke, bro!


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Acesfull said:


> Chillin on my porch... on my laptop.. beautiful 70 degree Ohio day enjoying a Gurkha Beast that I got in my freebie from Gurkha. Wonderful smoke... nice draw, very smooth.... i wish i had a few more of these
> 
> notable edit
> Halfway through this Gurkha Beast and its the best cigar I've had yet!


I will have to try one of these now.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Im with ya Cman... They are always GOOD ...... never Great, but the flavor did hit my mood too bad the construction was average because this one had definate potential.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm currently working my way through an Arturo Fuente Hemingway Signature (Cammie).

Nummie nummie! So, this is currently my "big stick" of the month.

-JT


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Tonite was a Trinidad Maduro Toro, courtesy of FM.

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Dusty2119 (Aug 10, 2007)

Mmm that Trinidad looks good.

Tonight was a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown. Man I've been hooked on these lately. Anybody know if they still ever do the "bands for shirts" thing anymore? 'Cause I have like 8 from the past 2 weeks lol.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Dusty2119 said:


> Mmm that Trinidad looks good.
> 
> Tonight was a Cuesta Rey Centro Fino Sun Grown. Man I've been hooked on these lately. Anybody know if they still ever do the "bands for shirts" thing anymore? 'Cause I have like 8 from the past 2 weeks lol.


Yes, look for the Cuesta Rey thread in Ad, Sp, and Promo

I think you must be a member though.

Follow the thread for links


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon was the always enjoyable Carlos Torano 1916.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Fonseca Habana Seleccion for Lunch....it's like 65 out today....


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Romeo Y Julieta 1875.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

IT Super Fuerte Natural robusto while driving around to jobsites today. I'm hunting cbid for more of those :smile: 

Yesterday I had a IT Cameroon Legend Gorilla. It tasted great and was HUGE. I've really had a thing for cammies lately. :smoke: 

Yea for warm weather!!!!!!


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

This Tatuaje Held up nice :lol:

http://imageshack.us


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

NICE photos guys!!!!! I luv them!



Just smoking a Royal Silk Churchill,,,,, watched American Idol...



Got to chat with James today,,,,,,, and Brian (via E-mail)......



a good BOTL day!


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's my birthday smoke...










... a Perdomo EdS Maduro Robusto. The lighting from the sunset makes it look less dark, but it's a maduro that's for sure.

Thanks Zito, it was great!

-JT


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Cycleman said:


> NICE photos guys!!!!! I luv them!
> 
> Just smoking a Royal Silk Churchill,,,,, watched American Idol...
> 
> ...


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

JTokash said:


> Here's my birthday smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday Justin!!!!

That Tim guy is something else!!!! :wink:


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Cycleman said:


> Happy Birthday Justin!!!!
> 
> That Tim guy is something else!!!! :wink:


Thanks! I'm getting to be an old man... or so says my Dad, LOL!!

As for Tim, you can say that again. 8)

-JT


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

JTokash said:


> Here's my birthday smoke...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Happy Birthday dude! That smoke looks delicious!


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Happy Birthday.

I am smoking a RP X-Out Liga "D," the supposedly Rocky Patel Decade 2nd from CBid that I just received today.

It's pretty good OTT. Other than a little too wet, its taste is comparable with RP Olde World Reserve.


----------



## 19redwings (Mar 2, 2007)

Since spring has finally sprung, I have had these over the last three days:

Sun: 5 Vegas Series A
Mon: Olivia V
Tue: RP Decade


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> Yesterday I had a IT Cameroon Legend Gorilla. It tasted great and was HUGE. I've really had a thing for cammies lately.


You like those, huh??? Fell in love with them. I have had 2 boxes since Nov. Gifted over half and smoked a BUNCH. I still have a few left for the Spring.

A great smoke for a great price...


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Toby: Yeah, I see myself smoking alot of those now that it's warmer out.

Last night I went WAY away from my cammie tendency to burn a VS Bohemian Black (oscuro wrapper). I got two 10pk samplers of these Bohemians and have not been dissappointed yet. Never outstanding but always decent and at a great price. My favorite has been the Bamboo Buddha - anyone liking a smooth mellow smoke should try these for a value stick.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon was a Gurkha Legend (Silver Edition) Toro.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Happy Birthday Justin!

Last night was a Cusano 18 Connecticut. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Had a nice Cigar.com Corojo Label last night, while walking with the wife & baby.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I went on vacation to visit some friends of mine in Cali. One happens to have a large supply of vintage Cuban cigars. All in all, I had four Montecristo #3, three Cohiba robustos, a RyJ 2001 (some special edition or something of the sort), a Partagas D, and a Montecristo #2. The M2 and the RyJ were the best of all. 

As if thas wasn't enough, he gave me 2 M3's, 2 Partagas D's, 2 Cohiba robustos, and a Montecristo #2 for my collection. I was informed that because of the age of these cigars (circa 1991), they are quite valuable; the M2 is worth about $200.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Amazing, do we now have to call you oleluckybastid !


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Enjoyed a Rocky Patel REO (Robusto) this afternoon....


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Amazing, do we now have to call you oleluckybastid !


I am very fortunate to have smoked cigars that would otherwise way beyond my reach (and expense.) Since I am not an authority on cigars, I'm more than content with smoking my lot of five dollar cigars (which really don't even cost that much.)

I had a Punch magnum today. Hard to believe I can purchase five packs of these for fifteen bucks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

enjoyed a nice 5 vegas "A" on my car ride from columbus to cincinnati


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Davidoff 2nd...

http://imageshack.us


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

What a gorgeous day we had here. Almost 80 degrees & sunny. I'm just finishing up a tasty Perdomo Habano Corojo with a Firestone Pale Ale.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

It got to around 80 here yesterday. Last night I sat out on the porch while it was in the low 70's and enjoyed a CI Legends Yellow Label (Pepin Garcia). It was the first one I had of these. I liked it, but can't really describe the flavor. Will have to have another soon and really try to focus on the tastes on that one. I was zoning out last night, just trying to relax after a long day.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

TaxMan is cuttin' out early tonight for a cigar! :woohoo: :woohoo:


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I had a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro last night while watching Gangland. It seems that these smokes are getting a bit better after only a few months of aging on them. If the next few get better, I may buy a box and put it in the long term humidor.

This morning, a Perdomo Slow Aged (I thought aging only occurs at one speed). I don't know what it is with these, but they are almost nasty for the first half inch, then they become very pleasant for the rest of the smoke.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Last night was a Cuesta Rey Centanario belicoso or small torpedo. Great as they always are. To celebrate the weekend, I brought a Gurkha G3 and plan on firing that baby soon as I walk out the office door. :smoke: 

Happy Friday to all you Bruthas 8)


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

StantheTaxMan said:


> TaxMan is cuttin' out early tonight for a cigar! :woohoo: :woohoo:


Good for you Stan! I imagine you've been working like mad and with The Day fast approaching, glad you can get a break for the leaf :banana:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Deseo by Toni Borhani. A pretty good smoke with lots of pepper and spice.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Tonight started off with a Camacho Limited Diploma and now im working on a EO 601 Red label


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

olsaltybastard said:


> I had a Perdomo Lot 23 maduro last night while watching Gangland. It seems that these smokes are getting a bit better after only a few months of aging on them. If the next few get better, I may buy a box and put it in the long term humidor.


OSB... Sounds like a nice evening. I love the Lot 23 and am a big fan of the Gangland series.

The Lot 23, natty and maddy, have quickly moved there way into my top 5. I probably smoke them more than any others combined now. IMO, they are one of the best cigars for the money available now.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night I enjoyed a Rocky Patel Connecticut Toro.

This afternoon a quicky with a Romeo Y Julieta Lancero.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

Finished a Hoyo de Tradición (Corona) about 15 minutes agon, excellent cigar, good flavor, clean and sweet after-taste.

Just lit a 5 Vegas Limitada 2007.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had a Gurkha Warlord last night. It wasn't bad but did have some issues after about 1/2way through staying lit.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Hi Andy, I ordered a box of them about 3 weeks ago and am still waiting for them to arrive ( probably on the same flight as my Gurkha Freebies) are they as spicey as I imagine them to be?


Did you get those yet, Brian?


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

This morning on the way to work was a Java.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Python said:


> This morning on the way to work was a Java.


Still luv those cigars in the waffe size !

Great idea, a flat cigar !


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

buzkirk said:


> Still luv those cigars in the waffe size !
> Great idea, a flat cigar !


I have not tried that shape yet, I have only had the Toro.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> BARBARIAN said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Andy, I ordered a box of them about 3 weeks ago and am still waiting for them to arrive ( probably on the same flight as my Gurkha Freebies) are they as spicey as I imagine them to be?
> ...


Not yet Andy, still waiting, they may have got held up at Customs


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon I enjoyed a Gurkha "Beast" while reading the Sunday paper.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

> This afternoon I enjoyed a Gurkha "Beast" while reading the Sunday paper.


How are those things? I'm thinking about buying a couple...


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Their a pretty good medium body smoke. If you like the legend series of Gurkha then you'll like the beast; believe it's within the family if I'm not mistaken.

I was fixed on reading the paper and enjoying the beautiful weather so I didn't pay close attention to the profile, but it reminded me a little of a Excalibur maybe?


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Whitefish said:
> 
> 
> > BARBARIAN said:
> ...


I might be able to wrangle some up for you on Saturday!! :twisted:


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had a Gurkha G5 last night while playing in the local bar's hold'em tourney. The cigar was much better than the cards  Good smoke though!


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Had to take the weekend off. caught a cold that I think is turning into pneumonia...Next few days don't look good either...you know it's serious when I'm gonna bow out of playing a round of golf....:roll:


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

hope you feel better for the herf bro!

yesterdday i had a graycliff chateau and a padron cortico on the way back to cbus from cincy


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Hope you feel better Toby!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

This weekend I had a G3, IT Ltd Reserve, a Bohemian Red (corojo), and an El Mejor Espresso. 

The G3 was one of the best smoke I've had. Thanks to Gurkha for sharing their great products!


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Oh yeah, I also decided to try another 5 Vegas gold robusto with my Saturday AM coffee (this was #4 of a fiver and I've had big problems with all previous). Cut it with my double blade and the piece of shit split up about 1" from the head :x Tried to light it anyways but ended up cutting it off from the split and smoking it short. It seems strange to have so many problems from just one batch, everything else in the humi is fine so I have to blame the brand. I remember others talking of problems with Golds also, so I don't think I'll be buying anymore of these.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Whitefish said:


> BARBARIAN said:
> 
> 
> > Whitefish said:
> ...


Still NOT appeared :| :|


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

BARBARIAN said:


> Still NOT appeared :| :|


No need to worry my friend as I see some in your near future!! :wink:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a CAO Brazilia Gol. The draw was a little tighter than I like but it didn't hinder the smoke too much. I really like the flavor of it though, I will definitely smoke some more of them.

Today so far has been a CAO Criollo Pampa. It was an Ok smoke, the Criollo's just don't really do anything for me.

I am getting ready to stoke up the grill  so I will be smoking at least two more sticks today, I just haven't figured out which ones yet :lol:.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I find myself smoking two or three a day, so in an effort to cut back a little (not a lot, just a little) my last cigar was Sunday night. Sunday morning, I started off with a Punch London Club Maduro with a few cups of 100% Kona coffee given to me by a friend who recently went to Hawaii. To be perfectly honest, I was so much into the coffee, I barely noticed the smoke.

Sunday evening, I sat down to a Perdomo Habano Corojo. This is quickly making it's way into my top 5 smokes.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

when i was deployed in Qatar half the unit was from Hawaii. They had tons of good coffee from Hawaii...

Anyways back on topic.. enjoying a Fusion MM while watching Knocked Up


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

How is Knocked Up?

Just finished a CAO Italia while playing online poker on the porch. It was a nice day out, a little chilly on the porch since it was in the shade and a little windy out. The Italia was good. I look forward to having another soon.


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I just finished one of those unbanded churchills Brian sent me, believe it is the Don Gabriel Esplendidos.

Excellent cigar, clean and sweet taste. Lots of corojo flavor. Initially, I thought it was a RP Edge Corojo, then I realized RP Edge Corojo does not have a churchill size.

Remember buzkirk said it may be the DG Esplendidos. I went to their website, read the information, and compare my taste note, I am now 90% certain buzkirk is right.

To be honest, since I found out on Saturday after meeting with my accountant that I have to pay Uncle Sam a large sum of money, none of the cigars taste good to me. Had two Pueblo Dominicano Series II, one RP Sun Grown, and 5 Vegas Limitada, some of my most reliable smokes, my taste bud is just not there. I could not taste the creaminess and sweetness that I normally find in them.

Thank you, Brian, for bringing my taste bud back.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)




----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Neat picture Michael! I haven't had a cigar since Sunday and likely won't get to until Friday I don't think. Just been busy...


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Tonight's LSB, so I've got some decisions to make!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Don Tomas Special Edition Connecticut. I smoked it while doing a little yard work and cleaning and prepping the grill. It was just Ok.

After the BBQ was a Indian Tabac Super Fuerte. It was a great smoke and really hit the spot.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

Had a Victor Sinclair Triple Corojo that a friend gifted me. It was the first VS I ever smoked and it was really frigg'n good.


----------



## skeletor121 (Dec 13, 2007)

I had a CAO America (that my wife gifted me) tonight. This is my first America and I enjoyed it. Sat out on the porch, read a little bit of the newspaper, and talked with my wife. It was a nice relaxing end to the day. 

I will probably be brining a couple cheap cigars with me tomorrow while I go fishing with my wife. I am so glad the Pope is having a big event in DC tomorrow. My boss said the traffic is going to be extremely bad in DC and I should just stay home. Damn I have bad luck. Weather is suppose to be sunny and in the 70's. I'll let you know if we catch anything.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Enjoying a nice camacho limited diploma... AGAIN!! it seems to be my go to.. dont know what I will try next

but I love to CAO americas too bad they arent on cbid that much
*edit* grabbed a gran habano 3 siglos.... never can go wrong with that choice


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

skeletor121 said:


> I'll let you know if we catch anything.


A bad day fishing is better than a good day working!!


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Nubbing a Partagas Coronas Senior with my father. Great cigars :smile:


----------



## Denahue (Mar 10, 2006)

Just finished a Grand Habanos 3 Siglos, after working on the car.....


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Had half of an REO.. i remember when I used to love these things... but I couldnt even finish this one.. it didnt taste like anything but smoke... i think I got a bad one


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Sadly no smoking for me all week. But I fly back tomorrow afternoon and you can bet I'll be firing up something tomorrow night!

It'll have to be mild though, I learned last time that flying then smoking a full bodied cigar may not be the best idea.  I'm sure I was probably slightly dehydrated and quite positive I didn't eat much that day. :roll:

Lesson learned.....


----------



## smoke-all-day (Apr 15, 2008)

i will be lighting up a rocky patel olde world reserve corojo toro sometime this month. i only got 2 and i have been letting them chill in the box for a bit, but they just look too good to not try out. 

and probably an el mejor emerald robusto and an el mejor espresso torpedo. along with others but those are going to be the highlights of the month


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Well since I can't make the Herf  I decided to do my best to smoke to smoke a lot this weekend on my own. Yesterday after work I stopped at the B&M and picked up a CAO America. Great tasting stick but the wrapper was real fragile and kept splitting and ripping - luckily it uses two wrappers so it managed to smoke through alright. I'd give it a solid B. :smoke:

Then at grilling time I had a 5 Vegas Classic corona. It's been in the humi for a couple months and has really gotten better since I first got them. Not a big fan of the smaller ring gauge but I'd still give it a B+ given the creamy taste, even burn, good draw, and cheap price. :smoke:

5 Vegas, Papio Cabernet Savignon, and Cracked Pepper Pork Tenderloin!


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice grill pics DM!! The nice weather we have been having is certainly allowing those of us in the midwest to grill out once again.


I lit a Gran Habano Corojo last night. This is one of those cigars where age makes a significant difference on the flavor. You can pick up five packs on C-bid all day for about seven bucks. Throw them in the bottom of your humidor and let 'em sit for a while. Be forewarned, they do pack a punch; not exactly something you might desire first thing in the morning.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Thanks, Salty! I've been loving these temps!

I just won a fiver of those Gran Habano corojos last night so I'll keep your advice in mind


----------



## Dayve (Dec 18, 2006)

Mmmm. Pork tenderloin is one of my favorites :smile:. I like to give it a dry rub and braise it in white wine (tin foil) on the grill before cutting it into medallions or steaks like you did.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

I finally got a chance to sit back and enjoy a nice stogie.

Reached for a Partagas 1845 (Black Label) my neighbor had gifted me a little while ago. Believe this was the first time I've had one (I really need to keep a journal). 

I'd put this in the Med-Full category with definate hints of woodsy in the flavor profile.

Overall impression: B *Draw seemed a bit tight*


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Here is the list of what I smoked yesterday:

*Onyx Reserve, Toro* - A very good cigar. It is one of my favorites.

*Romeo Y Julieta 1875 Cabinet Seleccion, Robusto* - It was excellent! 
It had some age on it and lots of plume. By far one of the best cigars I have had. I loved it. I should have picked up a few for my humi and am now regretting that I didn't.

*Ashton VSG, Enchantment* - Excellent as well! Also one of the best cigars that I have smoked. I loved it.

*Perdomo Habano Corojo, Toro* - A very good cigar. I really like these and they are one of my favorites.

I enjoyed a pipe of CAO/Dan Vanilla Honeydew as well. 
Yesterday was a smoke filled day :lol:.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Today I had a Java Toro on the way to work.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had 10 cigars in 2 days (4 Friday, 6 Saturday)...I gotta admit I lost track a bit. I know I had a Perdomo Habana Corojo (always good), a Pepin at The Tobacco Shop that was almost white it was so covered in plume...a Gurkha or two...an RP Fusion MM and a Graycliff from Nick that were both awesome smokes. It was definitely a smoke filled weekend :shock:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

yesterday I had a La Gloria Cubana Serie R. Was a great smoke.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Jack & I came down to the basement for a final smoke for the weekend. I fired up a Perdomo Habana Corojo Robusto that Michael handed me on Friday (thanks again brother, it's a great smoke!) and Jack's enjoying his first Don Thomas Candella wrapped (toro I think?). A good way to wrap up a fantastic weekend.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

I smoked way too much this weekend..... yeah i said it.. i smoked too much.. like a chimney


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

Last night was an Excalibur 1066; believe it was their toro. Regardless it was a damn good big ring cigar.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

:smoke: Saturday was a Oliva Serie G Maduro belicoso - great stick but I definately prefer the cammie variety - I give this a A- due to top notch construction, burn, draw, flavor, little hot towards the finish. In the evening I had a VS Bohemian Black (oscuro) - this gets a consistent B. Good construction, burn, draw, reliable flavor and on the cheap.

:smoke: Sunday I started the holiday  with a Cu-Avanna toro - B-/C+ since I love the flavor and the light body went great with morning coffee but it did have some burn and draw issues. Spent most of the afternoon working my way through a Trinidad Chrurchill I got by way of Jax (Thanks again man :smile: ) - I give it a B as it also had some burn issues towards the end. That was my first Trinidad and I'll definitely try more so the grade is reserved for possible revision :lol:


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon was a Carlos Torano Virtuoso Encore.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I just finished up a one of the blind review sticks. You all will have to wait to see what I thought of it :smile:.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Yesterday ended with an RyJ Habana Reserve; not too bad but I didn't really care for it. Same thing with the Perdomo Habano Maduro (though this was a really nice looking smoke!!) I still have plenty of the Corojos laying around.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Jack & I are sittin out back enjoying the nice weather...I fired up a CAO Italia and Jack's smokin up his first Torano, a 1916.


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Just finished a Gurkha G3 with FM, nice smoke.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Rocky Patel R4 Natural. I finally found a Rocky Patel that I don't like. It was an Ok smoke. Good burn and construction, I just didn't like the flavor of it. It's not a bad smoke, but it's just not for me.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

A 5 Vegas Shorty will meet its maker on the way home from work in the car


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

just had a La Aurora 1495 Corojo. Taste was awesome but it had all kinds of burn issues.


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

This afternoon was a: 








Camacho ***** Robusto

This was gifted to me by Tom (aka: buzkirk). I haven't smoked this particular one from Camacho and I gotta say it was a very good full bodied cigar. The prodominant flavor I picked up on was cocoa. And I will say it did carry a pleasant spice throughout.

Thanks again Tom, this was a great smoke!

Edit: Finished the day off with a La Aurora 1495 Robusto


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Carlos Torano Virtuoso. It was an Ok smoke. I haven't really been feeling the Torano line :|.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Today was a Punch Gran Puro Robusto day (in da tube), gifted by DA Barbarian. l almost had to be dragged inside to go back to work....


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

YUMMY !!!!!

Really like the Santa Rita size, short robusto.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Yesterday had a Pepin Garcia Cuban classic gifted to me by whitefish.... it was very good.... Also had a Partagas Black also gifted to me by the myth, the man, the legend Brian the Barbarian.... I really enjoyed that one as well. Going to pick some up off of Cbid! On the way home from work had another Partagas Black that I picked up off of CBid but it was a tiny one that came in a tin of 6.. a good 45 min smoke!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Got out of my weekly meeting a little early yesterday afternoon, so I stopped at Rae's and had a CAO Itialia. It was ok...but I definitely liked the Brazilia from the night before quite a bit more.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

Last night, I had a Punch Gran Puro (see the above picture.) This cigar had the most beautiful ash I have ever seen on a cigar. As my tastes change, I find that I don't really care for strong cigars late in the day. I'll try another one of these with the morning coffee and see what happens.

This morning, it was a Torano Exodus Silver; the cigar equivalent to crack cocaine.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Just enjoyed a.....


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

just finished a tasty Griffin's Maduro, while walking with the wife & daughter.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just got back from the boy's first teeball game a little bit ago. I'm sitting out on the back porch enjoying a Gurkha 1887 (thanks Kevin!) along with a Smithwick's.


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> Just got back from the boy's first teeball game a little bit ago. I'm sitting out on the back porch enjoying a Gurkha 1887 (thanks Kevin!) along with a Smithwick's.


How is it?


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Tastes ok so far (it's a little early), but it's got an extremely loose draw (like sucking air almost) and the burn is a little strange. We'll see if it straightens out for me...


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

CRider said:


> Tastes ok so far (it's a little early), but it's got an extremely loose draw (like sucking air almost) and the burn is a little strange. We'll see if it straightens out for me...


Nick had an interesting time with his, in the car Sunday. You'll have to ask him about..... :lol:


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I had to put it down :sad: The flavor wasn't great or bad, it was ok...but the damn thing turned into a canoe on me really quick, even with me touchin it up a bit with the torch. I'm gonna let the other one I got sit in the humidor for a while methinks.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

The Gurkha 1887 I had tasted wonderful and had a nice draw.. The burn was hard to manage though... I had a runner I had to deal with.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

I gotta think this was a fluke and the other one will be fine, but I'm gonna let it rest a while to give it the best chance I can.


----------



## thehat101 (Mar 8, 2007)

Oki doki I had some really good smokes this week !!!!!!!!!!

http://imageshack.us

and then !!

http://imageshack.us

and then !!

http://imageshack.us


----------



## slowburning (May 20, 2007)

I finished a Padron 3000 Maduro with close to 3-year of humi time about 30 minutes. The age smooth out any harshness and spicy. A very good smoke that was creamy and nutty.

But, it only open up my appetite, I am smoking a Perdomo ESV '91 Regente now. Very flavorful, clean and crisp, with a sweet aftertaste every puff.


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Thursday I got home from work, cut the grass and then enjoyed a very very tasty Perdomo Habano corojo robusto. Outstanding cigar.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night I had a REO. It was a pretty decent smoke.

My wife tried a Don Diego and a CAO Criollo. She didn't like either one. She said that they didn't have much flavor, so I might have to let her try a medium bodied smoke with a little spice to it :lol:.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Had a Gurkha Fuerte for lunch...very good smoke...just don't like the thin wrapper that usually cracks before it's finished...


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

Hey guys. Haven't had a chance to post lately with all the nice weather we have been having here. I have still been smoking plenty of cee-gars though. Last night I had an Oliveros 1927 while mowing the lawn. Tonight I think I am going to have a VSG while relaxing outside. 

Now I am going to try and catch up on all of the posts I have missed.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

Burned a CI Legends Yellow (Pepin) last night. My first Pepin product I believe and it lived up to the hype. Afternoon smoke was Blue Label torpedo. This is a smoke that doesn't get enough attention IMHO. Probably have one more this evening... not sure which one :???: :smile:


----------



## buzkirk (Mar 20, 2006)

Had a Great Camacho *****, robusto yesterday !

Read about it in my blog, Hobo Gathering !


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

After a meal of Grilled BBQ shrimp, A bigass sirloin, & baked potato; I am just chillin on the back porch with some North Mississippi AllStars, a Coors Light, & a magnificent Padron 64 maddy!!! It is pretty great!!!!


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Had my first Graycliff Double Expresso yesterday after training. What a great cigar, thanks Nick!!!

Followed that up with an always good Gurkha G3 and a few pints of Guinness.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Perdomo Habano Maduro followed by a Slow Aged 826.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

Grilled up some salmon, burgers and brats, my wife awesome potato salad, friends brought some steamers and a bottle of Resling...started with Purios Indios and ended with a REO. Gifted a CAO MX2 to him and my wife had 2 Havana honeys the Black cherry one, I think and a vanilla. I really need outside lighting so I can take pics that will come out nice.


----------



## BARBARIAN (Feb 19, 2007)

Who's Brats did you Grill, wouldn't be yours, so must be your Friends........................how odd! :???:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was a Puros Indios Special Aged.


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

I am currently having a Blue Label robusto and it is friggin awesome. It may be because I haven't had a cigar in a couple of days or because this box finally has some decent age on it. What ever it is I am really enjoying it. Very creamy with vanilla and coffee. 

Also, for Sam Adams fans, their Summer Ale is out now.


----------



## olsaltybastard (Dec 25, 2007)

I tried a few new sticks this weekend and a few repeats. H. Upmann Vintage Cameroon - this is a very tasty smoke; I will most likely get a box soon enough. CAO Gold Maduro; this was nice, but not very satisfying. I turned to a Punch Magnum finish up the weekend; pretty much a goto stick of mine. Seems to go great with morning coffee, or after a huge dinner.

Also, because it's Monday, the C-bid shipment arrived at my door. A five pack of Punch Magnum and a five pack of Torano Exodus Silver.


----------



## Sparhawk (Jun 17, 2005)

BARBARIAN said:


> Who's Brats did you Grill, wouldn't be yours, so must be your Friends........................how odd! :???:


My wife picked them up somewhere....:shock:


----------



## Iceman (Aug 2, 2005)

Sparhawk said:


> Had a Gurkha Fuerte for lunch...very good smoke...just don't like the thin wrapper that usually cracks before it's finished...


Exactly the same problem I had with the Gurkha Fuerte I had on Sunday evening. Ruins a very tasty cigar.

I went to a CAO event on Saturday and was "underwhelmed". I finally had a chance to try the CAO Gold Maduro and it was just bland. I had been wanting to try this cigar since I read about it. Oh well... :???:

After a few days of sub par cigars I enjoyed a Cuesta-Rey Centro Fino Sungrown on Monday. Always an excellent stogie... :smoke:


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Last night was an El Mejor Expresso.


----------



## dozenmonkeyz (Nov 9, 2007)

I had a Fonseca Serie F robusto last evening. Definitely better after a little time in the humi. Little tight draw but good flavor and clean burn.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Just finished a Perdomo Reserve Champagne. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Stopped at the B&M and had a Perdomo Habana Maduro...it wasn't bad, but I gotta admit, I like the Corojo quite a bit better.


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

Hoyo De Monterrey tonight while BBQ some chicken and listening to Jimmy Buffet live on Sirius.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Had a Vibe Corojo a little bit ago. It was a pretty decent smoke. 

Trying to figure out what I'll be smoking later.


----------



## markk96-cr (Sep 24, 2007)

[quote="
Trying to figure out what I'll be smoking later.[/quote]

Same here, hopefully the wife knows what she will be smoking.


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

markk96 said:


> Same here, hopefully the wife knows what she will be smoking.


 :shock: :shock:

:biglaugh: :biglaugh:


----------



## Newby (Dec 23, 2007)

5Vegas Miami. The burn was a little off tonight, had to relight twice but still a good stick.


----------



## JTokash (Jan 3, 2008)

Well, now that April is almost over, I can say for sure that my "big smoke" for the month was from Zito - an Arturo Fuente Don Carlos Edicion de Aniversario.

Deeeee-lish!

-JT


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

I wrapped up last night with a Partagas Black Label. It was a pretty good smoke.


----------



## stanthetaxman (Oct 10, 2005)

Went through the better part of a box of Perdomo Corojo Habano Robusto's this month.


----------



## anton (Sep 2, 2005)

StantheTaxMan said:


> Went through the better part of a box of Perdomo Corojo Habano Robusto's this month.


thats a helluva month!


----------



## Cycleman (Jan 30, 2006)

Either Bob or Kevin gifted this to me at the herf...

Thanks bro... a nice lunch!


----------



## Python (Dec 3, 2007)

Cycleman said:



> Either Bob or Kevin gifted this to me at the herf...
> 
> Thanks bro... a nice lunch!


I'm pretty sure that was Tim(zito) that handed those out. So many sticks were flying around it was hard to keep track :lol:.
I got one as well and I'll be smoking it soon.


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

Just fired up a Perdomo Fresh Rolled that Bob hit me with yesterday...really looking forward to how this one turns out 8)


----------



## Whitefish (Apr 26, 2006)

Just fired up a Graycliff G2 that Nick gave me a while back.....So far it is very tasty!!! Thanks again Brother!!!


----------



## JAX (Sep 18, 2007)

My head cold has finally cleared enough to enjoy a stogie.

This evening was an Oliveros LTD......


----------



## CRider (May 11, 2007)

CRider said:


> Just fired up a Perdomo Fresh Rolled that Bob hit me with yesterday...really looking forward to how this one turns out 8)


The verdict is in...I like it. Gets a solid B from me, specially considering the price they go for. Good everyday smoke {thumbsup}


----------

